# sore eyes



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

My stud buck has started to have sore eyes. Not swollen, he is half closing one & squinting. The doe he has been running with has started to do the same. What do you think ? Can I get an antibiotic cream from the vet or something similar.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

What kind of bedding do you have them in? I've noticed sometimes if I use the bedding that's the arm and hammer kind they will start getting puffy and sore eyes.


----------

